# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] AUTO INCREMENT dans PHPMYADMIN et incrmenter un id a chaque utilisateur

## Samix.94

Bonjour,
vous l 'avez compris j'ai besoin d'AUTO INCREMENT dans phpmyadmin et je ne le trouve pas?
Pouvez vous m'aider?
Ce que je veux faire plus precisaiment,c'est incrmenter un id pour chaque utilisateur mais je n'y arrive pas vraiment.Je suis en train de faire un site avec divers menus.
Voici mon code pour ma page inscription,que dois je faire pour incrmenter l'id de chaque utilisateur?


```

```

Je precise que je suis avec la version 2.5 de wampServer,est ce pour cela?
Merci d'avance,
Samix

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Quelle est la structure de la table ?

Il suffit d'avoir un champs id, INT, AUTO INCREMENT (= qui s'incrmente automatiquement)
O est le problme ?...  ::koi::

----------


## sabotage

Et dans ta requte INSERT il faut spcifier le nom des colonnes (en ne mettant pas la colonne id)


```
INSERT INTO membres (login,email...) VALUES (......)
```

----------


## Samix.94

Merci pour vos reponses et ma table se prsente comme ceci :

Le probleme c'est que quand je rentre sur ma page inscription dans les diiferents  champs des donnes ce message d'erreur apparait:



```

```

Pouvez vous m'aider  je ne trouve pas l'erreur

----------


## Samix.94

> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelle est la structure de la table ?
> 
> Il suffit d'avoir un champs id, INT, AUTO INCREMENT (= qui s'incrmente automatiquement)
> O est le problme ?...


C'est ce que je voulais faire.Je voulais attribuer au champ id l'AUTO ICREMENT mais cette proprit n'existe pas (ou ne semble pas exister) dans phpMyadmin (dans ma version en tout cas).
merci d'avance

----------


## Invit

Il y a une case  cocher "AI".

----------


## Samix.94

> Il y a une case  cocher "AI".


Oui je l'ai coch mais le message suivant apparait toujours apres avoir entrer des info dans mes differents champs:



```

```

----------


## Invit

Corrige la requte INSERT.

----------


## Samix.94

> Corrige la requte INSERT.


comme ceci? 


```

```

----------


## Samix.94

ah saye j ai russi merci beaucoup !!

----------


## Invit

Attention aux noms des champs / colonnes : annee_fin scolarit
PAS d'espace ! *PAS d'accents ! *

* En tout cas,  viter, sinon, au moins, mettre des apostrophes : 'annee_fin scolarit'

----------


## Samix.94

merci beaucoup

----------

